# Fischereiprüfung



## listigerlurch66 (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo miteinander,

bin neu hier und finde, dass dies ein klasse Forum ist. Leider habe ich aber direkt mal eine Frage ;+:

Ich bin für die Prüfung in NRW Mitte Juni angemeldet. Gleichzeitig hatte ich einen Vorbereitungslehrgang gebucht. Da aber aus familiären Gründen etwas schlimmes dazwischen gekommen ist, konnte und kann ich am Kurs nicht komplett teilnehmen. Abgesehen davon dass ich das Geld dafür wohl abschreiben kann, habe ich natürlich jetzt leider Lücken, was die Kenntnisse angeht. 

Die Fragen und Fischkarten stellen kein Problem dar. Aber der Rutenaufbau und die Knotenkunde, da sieht es mau aus. Kann mir vielleicht einer sagen, wo die die Karten mit den Rutenmontagen finde? Und welche Knoten bei der NRW-Prüfung (Raum Köln) gefragt sind?

Hatte schon überlegt, die Prüfung komplett sausen zu lassen, aber irgendwie kann es das ja auch nicht sein. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja helfen.

Viele Grüße
listigerlurch66


----------



## netzeflicker (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo gib einfach bei googel Fischrprüfung NRW ein da bekommst du die Passenden Links mit allen Prüfungsfragen auch zum kostenlosen lernen. Ich habe aus spaß ein paar Fragebögen beantwortet und siehe da ich war garnicht so schlecht und ich habe miene Prüfung im Oktober 1982 gemacht.
Und wenn du es wirklich willst schafst du die Prüfung auch, wichtig immer cool bleiben und nicht hektisch werden.
Allzeit Petri Heil wünscht die der Netzeflicker


----------



## Stefan6 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

http://www.blinker.de/service/fischerpruefung/index.php #h


----------



## Oberst (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

Das Programm ist genial und KOSTENLOS !!

Mein Bruder hat damit gelehrnt und gestern mit 0 Fehlern bestanden

http://www.moritz-international.de/n...erpruefung.zip


----------



## staffag (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*



listigerlurch66 schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



www.fangplatz.de

da kannst Du speziell für die NRW Prüfung auch !! den praktischen Teil üben, also die verschiedenen Rutenkobinationen!

Viel Erfolg!

Günter


----------



## listigerlurch66 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

Hi,

vielen Dank für die Tips. Mit den Programmen habe ich bereits geübt.

Trotzdem wäre es schön wenn mir vielleicht jemand die Blätter mit den Rutenmontagen senden könnte. Das würde mir sehr weiterhelfen. Weiß denn niemand welche Knoten genau bei der Prüfung gefordert werden?

Viele Grüße
listigerlurch66


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

also erstmal würde ich mir darüber keinen Kopf machen .. habe meine prüfung im April gemacht .. da waren welche die kamen morgens an und konnten fast gar nichts ... alle ham bestanden .. einfach nett zu den prüfern seion dann kommst du auf jeden fall durch ! ... 
also ich habe mir von einem freund ein Heft geliehen in dem alle montagen beschrieben waren ! .... außerdem gibts es immer nur eine rute die ungefähr passt ! es gibt: 
-Fliegenrute: ca. 250cm halt die einzige fliegenrute (Naß und Trockenfliege) 
- Schwingspitzenrute erkennt man weil sie keinen spitzenring hat sondern den adapter für die schwingspitze ( Grundrute für Brassen rotaugen etc. ) 
- Stipprute: 5-6 meter (längsste rute) ( Rotaugen, Rotfedern )
- leichte spinnrute für barsch: 210cm, 10-30 g wurfg. 
- Spinnrute für Hecht: 240cm- 270cm 4-80g wurfg. ... 
-Brandungsrute für Plattfische,Dorsche,Wittlinge etc: 390cm dicke Brandungsrute 100-200g ( auch nicht zu missen ... halt der fette, vor allem lange knüppel) 
- meeresrute für Dorsch, 300cm 100-200g wurfg.
-Grundrute für kjarpfen : 360cm 40-80g wurfg. 
-Grundrute für Aal: 240-300cm 60g wurfg. 

Knoten sind : Schlaufenknoten, Schlaufenverbindung, Clinch Knoten, Plättchenhaken Knoten ^^, mitr fällt der name nicht ein .. halt verbindung zwischen zwei schnüren !


----------



## listigerlurch66 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

:vik: Hallo zusammen,

wollte mich nur noch mal kurz bei Euch für die Tips und guten Wünsche bedanken :m und Euch mitteilen, dass ich seit heute morgen den Fischereischein habe. Puh, geschafft. 

Also, bis die Tage am Wasser - muß jetzt erstmal die ersten Angeltouren planen *ggg.

Gruß
listigerlurch66


----------



## Metare (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

"www.fangplatz.de

da kannst Du speziell für die NRW Prüfung auch !! den praktischen Teil üben, also die verschiedenen Rutenkobinationen!"


echt klasse das program!!!

gruß metare


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

@ Metare, lese mal bitte das was über Deinem Posting steht...

Ahja und Willkommen im AB


----------



## Greatfishhunter (9. März 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

Ich bin jetzt 14 Jahre alt und möchte auf Raubfisch angeln. Mein Angelvereinvorsitzender hat gesagt ich müsse mir nur einen Fischereichein kaufen um auf Raubfisch zu angeln, doch mein Freund hat gesagt ich müsse auch eine Prüfung machen. Was stimmt nu?#c#c#c|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (9. März 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

@Greatfishhunter
Du must dir bei deiner Gemeinde einen Jugendfischereischein holen,und dann bei deinem Fischereinverein einen Erlaubnisschein lösen.
Fischen darfst du dann aber nur in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen der einen gültigen Fischereischein besitzt.
Oder  in der Jugendgruppe eines Vereines.
#h


----------



## Greatfishhunter (10. März 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

ok mach ich danke für den tipp |wavey::vik:


----------

